# Next in line



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Call my bro Friday, to see if wanted to do a little speck on jetties, as got off the phone...my son is 3, Zac was staring at me with this look. Daddy aint leaving....before I could get words out my mouth. Daddy I got my reel outside.. Saturday morning grab some live "skrimps" headed to Fort Gaines jetties...Zac and I pounder the pier....while my bro headed to first jetty....as I putting out zac line....I watch my bro lay into a nice speck:thumbup:....the another then another...then another....then another....after bout hour....Zac said what I was thinking...lets go where Uncle Adam is...:shifty:....so just took one reel to fish for him...cause I knew I had my hands full with him on the jetties....so I threw out the cork and to told him to snatch back when it goes under....several shrimps and pinfish later...DADDY I GOT ONE....I did not touch the reel he fought that fish like a pro...his first speck was 17 inches!! I was so proud....then Daddie I got to "bo-bo".... 10 minutes back to jetty....My bro smiling and I look down he just caught a very nice 5pounder....then an Asshat in a boat pulls right on top of us .....killed the bite. A few pictures of the day, My bro is 6'8 320 hands like pancakes make the specks look like babies.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very nice. Can't beat a good day fishing with the little ones and you got dinner


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

A 17" speck is a good one for a first! Thanks for the report and pics


----------



## iFish (Apr 8, 2012)

those are nice specks. congrats


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice haul!!!!!!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice mess of fish there.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Good fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice report, great catch!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man u got on'em!!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice report!! congrats on the fine catch too! Like the little ones catching fish, he will be talking about that one for many days to come :thumbsup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

3rd pix is priceless. Great job dad!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

> I was so proud....then Daddie I got to "bo-bo".... 10 minutes back to jetty




Great story. 

I was with my daughter once (but not on a jetti)and we had the same issue. We started to walk back and she just said "I poopoo on the rocks."

Not sayin what happened after that. :whistling:


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

That young man is a 'chip off the ole block' :thumbsup:
Great catch!
I was glad to get to meet you and fish with you yesterday!!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

can't help but smile after reading a report like that. very nice job.


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Pier#r said:


> That young man is a 'chip off the ole block' :thumbsup:
> Great catch!
> I was glad to get to meet you and fish with you yesterday!!!


It very cool to fish with you Pie#r, wish I could have picked your brain a little more.:whistling: It always nice to fish wish someone with knowlegde you have. I look forward to getting fish with you in the future, God bless.:thumbup:


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nothing better then spending time fishing with family. I have three boys so I know how important and wonderful this time is. Great looking fish and hope little man had a good time with Daddy.


----------

